# Alternative........



## Onyx (Aug 3, 2011)

................when there are no poodles available when I participate in a dog grooming competition .......


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

That is awesome! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Thanx, Onyz.  Would that be the origin of 'The Lamb Cut'?


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks for posting. That made my day!


----------

